
Looking to build internal SMS API - sakibkm11
Looking to build a system internally where we can initiate transaction SMS directly from our end without having to break the bank. We do not want to rely on SMS API because we are expecting a huge volume of these SMSs generated and won&#x27;t be able to sustain the high cost atm. Any idea how to get this done?
======
kcoyner
Consider using email-to-SMS gateways. Just make sure that the email server you
set up to send out the emails/SMS's has a fixed IP and isn't perceived as a
spammer.

